# Solved: Windows 7 Freezes (Desktop/Taskbar)



## Zortrox

I have windows 7 and it has been working ever since I got it (about 1 month ago). Now though, it booted up correctly and everything seemed fine, but when I went to open another program from the super-bar (taskbar), nothing was clickable. I tried to open it from the desktop, but nothing there was clickable either. Not even the gadgets. I hit CTRL-ALT-DEL and went to Task Manager, but that wouldn't start either. The only things that weren't frozen were the programs I had open at the time (Firefox and Digsby). I have an ASUS U50V laptop with 4 GB of DDR2 RAM, a Nvidia GeForce G105 M graphics card, and and Intel processor. I would post more information, but as for the moment, my task bar has frozen. I read some other posts, but those didn't help much. I updated my Nvidia driver, but that didn't help either. I also read that I could underclock my processor, but I couldn't figure out how in the BIOS menu.

I have done an automatic software update and from then on it has been screwy.

Please, if you can help, that would be greatly appreciated. I would like either solution to fix this problem or just to back up my registry (only for installed programs) so I can reinstall Windows 7. Also, any information on what programs and add-ons are installed so I can re-download them would be helpful. I have put most of my programs on my second partition so that's why I only need to know how to back up the program files registry. Thanks!

EDIT:
Another thing that I just remembered that might be helpful is that when I go to turn my computer off (CTRL-ALT-DEL menu that comes up you can select Shut Down), everything comes back to active for a split second before the shut-down process starts and it logs off. If the menu comes up saying "These programs have not stopped yet" or whatever it says, I can click cancel and everything comes back to full functionality until 2-5 minutes later it freezes again. I can also log off and log back on and it unfreezes as well (until 2-5 minutes...etc.). Hope this new information helps as well!

EDIT 2:
I have also just found out that if i choose "Switch User" from the CTRL-ALT-DEL menu it unfreezes for 2-5 minutes as well.


----------



## mumair

Please reinstall OS


----------



## Zortrox

@ mumair

 Reinstalling the OS is one of my options that I want to do! It's in the post! If I do reinstall though, I need to know how to export my registry so I don't have to reinstall 100+ programs! If you have any more information though, that would be helpful.


----------



## Frank4d

Exporting the registry and then restoring it won't preserve your programs; you will have to reinstall them if you go this route.

Have you tried starting Windows 7 in Safe Mode ( press F8 before Windows boots) and then do a System Restore to before the problem began?


----------



## Zortrox

I fixed this by myself. Thank you everyone for the answers though! All I did was uninstall a program called RelevantKnowledge that I had never installed. I think it was a secondary program or some sort of other something... But it's fixed!


----------



## eamonn40

sounds like you have something simple like such as slowing down your computer, before i would get too technical i would check up your start up menu and see how many programes are starting up and running. next i find running a spyware might help but often if you are downloading and then deleting programes it leaves a lot of stuff behind that builds up and unless you want to spend a life time going through your c drive deleting stuff then you are better of going back to factory settings. i fear with 4 ram you should be flying, could be virus, malware, hope your updating your patches from windows


----------

